# brazo robotico con PaP controlado atravez de pic 16F84 y puerto paralelo



## panxxo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola soy estudiante de tecnico en electronica y tengo el proyecto de realizar un brazo robotico de unos 4 grados de libertad controlado a traves del puerto paralelo del pc, me han sugerido tambein que le agregue un pic 16f84, el problema es que no se como hacer la coneccion entre el puerto paralelo, el pic y el control de los motores paso a paso, si alguien ha echo algo como esto antes y me pueda yudar o tenga algun esquematico se lo agradeceria mucho

pd: los motores pueden ser unipolares o bipolares


----------



## snakewather (Nov 6, 2010)

panxxo dijo:


> Hola soy estudiante de tecnico en electronica y tengo el proyecto de realizar un brazo robotico de unos 4 grados de libertad controlado a traves del puerto paralelo del pc, me han sugerido tambein que le agregue un pic 16f84, el problema es que no se como hacer la coneccion entre el puerto paralelo, el pic y el control de los motores paso a paso, si alguien ha echo algo como esto antes y me pueda yudar o tenga algun esquematico se lo agradeceria mucho
> 
> pd: los motores pueden ser unipolares o bipolares




Para comenzar te recomendaria enpezar primero con el Puerto paralelo y el brazo solos si se puede hacer  y se me hace mas facil hacerlo con un programa en DEVC++ para el control y envio de datos al LPT.

Lo del PIC se ME hace meterte en Problemas con solo el LPT se puede lograr el control eficaz solo usando el LPT a menos de que lo quieras hacer autonomo tambien


----------



## panxxo (Nov 6, 2010)

es que esa es mas o menos la idea poder manejarlo desde el LPT atravez del PIC o manejarlo con el LPT y dejarle una secuencia de movimiento atraves del PIC


----------



## panxxo (Nov 9, 2010)

alguien tiene algun esquema del circuito para hace el control solo por el puerto puerto paralelo?

y algun programa que me deje controlar los PaP individualmente y restringiendo los angulos de movimiento?


----------



## snakewather (Nov 10, 2010)

panxxo dijo:


> alguien tiene algun esquema del circuito para hace el control solo por el puerto puerto paralelo?
> 
> y algun programa que me deje controlar los PaP individualmente y restringiendo los angulos de movimiento?



En google encuentras hasta aqui mismo en el foro solo es cuestion de buscarle y en base a lo que encuentres replanteate tu problema no todo ya esta hecho a la medida.


----------



## panxxo (Nov 10, 2010)

ya he encontrado el cto gracias ahora solo tengo que ver si consigo los componentes o devo hacerle algunos areglos para ocupar otros componentes diferentes y mas accesibles


de aqui he sacado el circuito:
http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/4stepper/circuito.pdf


----------



## snakewather (Nov 10, 2010)

panxxo dijo:


> ya he encontrado el cto gracias ahora solo tengo que ver si consigo los componentes o devo hacerle algunos areglos para ocupar otros componentes diferentes y mas accesibles
> 
> 
> de aqui he sacado el circuito:
> http://www.todorobot.com.ar/proyectos/4stepper/circuito.pdf




Muy Bien te queda como anillo al dedo: de hecho con ese mismo esquema puedes hacer programa del PIC con un 16F84 o 628 para que todo lo controles con el PUERTO B (8 bits de salida) igual que en el esquema y ya con eso seria autonomo el ULN tambien podria ser el ULN2803 es equivalente, bueno ojala cuando acabes muestres tu proyecto al foro Saludos!


----------



## panxxo (Dic 10, 2010)

aca algunas imagenes del cto y de como quedo el brazo


----------

